# Zeilenumbrüche im Firefox und IE



## trench140 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass der Firefox (3) scheinbar in der Lage ist (im Gegensatz zum IE 7 und 8), Wörter auch nach einem Sonderzeichen wie z.B. einem Slash zu trennen während der IE (eigentlich korrekt) das Wort komplett in eine Zeile legt. 

Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit, den IE auch eine solche Trennung vornehmen zu lassen OHNE dass man entsprechende Zeichen direkt in das entsprechende Wort einbettet?

Konkret geht es darum, dass ich Werte (-> Wörter, die ich nicht bearbeiten kann) aus einer Datenbank erhalte und diese in einer Tabelle darstellen muss. Per CSS habe ich hierfür eine bestimmte Zellenbreite eingestellt, welche der Firefox (dank Zeilenumbruch) auch brav einhält, während der IE einfach über die Grenze des DIVs hinwegschreibt und mir damit das Layout kaputt macht.

Danke & Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

möglicherweise hilft dir hier white-space (Textumbruch) weiter, sofern es sich  bei den Wörtern nicht um eine Zeichenkette ohne Leerzeichen handelt. 

In diesem Fall müsste ansonsten mit einem Script nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Zeichen ein Zeilenumbruch vorgenommen werden - siehe z.B. http://www.homepage-total.de/bausteine/php_bausteine1.php#bs_11.

mfg Maik


----------

